# eas | VF620 M Supercharged DCT Dynojet Acceleration Demo (200+ MPH content inside)



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

2011 VF620 M3 running through the gears on our in-house dynojet 224xlc

Enjoy guys.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

So sick!!!


----------

